# Site General > General Herp >  Reptile breeder as a career?

## thegoalie22

When you see people selling reptiles at shows, is that there job, or is it just a part time job? I would LOVE to become a reptile breeder full time when I am older( I am 14 now), but I would not really want to do it if I was just barely making it by from a financial standpoint. So what is the average yearly income for a breeder? Also, I would love to get more reptiles( I only have one normal bp right now) , but I am worried that if I go off to college I could not really keep them. Help?

----------


## Spaniard

Most of the people that do this for a living have been in the hobby for 10+ years working their way up to that level.  Its not like any other business where you can just take out a loan and jump in and expect to turn a profit right away.

You're very young, I would recommend keeping your collection small. Especially if you have plans to go away to college.  If your heart is truly set on reptiles take care of your education first and the passion will always be there to pick up on again in the future.

With animals that live 30+ years its a lifelong commitment to make.

----------


## mainbutter

> Its not like any other business where you can just take out a loan and jump in and expect to turn a profit right away.


I don't know ANY business that works that way!  Most businesses fail within a few years, most people who start a business that succeeds can't take home a paycheck for the first 2 years.

I agree that this is goes double for any kind of animal breeding.

----------


## Spaniard

> I don't know ANY business that works that way!  Most businesses fail within a few years, most people who start a business that succeeds can't take home a paycheck for the first 2 years.
> 
> I agree that this is goes double for any kind of animal breeding.


I agree with you there, I shouldn't have said right away.  

Although the house flipping market was pretty good a while back and many people were making money their first year.  However that was a short lived niche.

----------


## mainbutter

> When you see people selling reptiles at shows, is that there job, or is it just a part time job?


Good question..  I couldn't tell you about the people you see at shows, but I can tell you that the majority of reptile breeders who do in fact turn a profit do not do it as their sole source of income.

If it is something you are interested in, well it is a good time to start.  Learning proper care of these animals takes time invested actually taking care of them!  Everything from regular care, to specifics for breeding and eventually incubating eggs, dealing with sick animals..  And if you want to build your own enclosures that is another whole school of woodworking and wiring etc.

On top of that, running a business is more than just knowing how to care for and breed animals.

Some people are able to make the leap to being full-time reptile breeders.  Not many, but some.  It is something that I think almost everyone on this site has wondered about, whether it would be possible for them to do.

You're only 14, you've got tons ahead of you, heck you may not have even started thinking about college opportunities yet.  I would be the first person to encourage someone young and "into" reptiles to try their hand at caring for and breeding some "easy" snakes or lizards.  You may not make any money, heck you might not even come close to breaking even, but it sure is fun and rewarding, and you'll find out quickly how much effort you're willing to put into it.

Luckily you're thinking about this a bit earlier in life than I did, I never even CONSIDERED breeding reptiles until about a year and a half ago, and I wish I could have gotten a head start on it when I was in high school or college.

----------


## thegoalie22

I definitely have been looking at colleges. I live in Pa, and since my mom works for Penn State, I would get like 75 Percent off tuition if I went to any of their campuses. The problem is the other thing I am interested in is being a chef, and you can't do that at Penn State, i dont think lol.  A fairly likely plan right now is for me to go to a culinary school about an hour away from me, get a degree, and be a chef or personal chef, as well as breeding reptiles. Because, correct me if I am wrong, but I doubt chefs work full days. Can someone give me an general estimate of what a reptile breeder makes in a year?

----------


## alikax

well chefs often work more than full days, depends on how ritzy of a place you get, and even then... well let's just say most chefs are at their restaurants alot. If you want to pursue that career... it is rewarding for sure (not to mention it broadens your taste in food for sure) but don't expect a 5 hour day or anything.. he he.

Perhaps think of College instead and take lots of biology and business classes.. college will definitely help you become more capable to handle whatever you decide on in the future. Unless you like reallly good food, then chef fo sho!

----------


## mainbutter

> Can someone give me an general estimate of what a reptile breeder makes in a year?


This isn't like being a general manager of a store, or any other job with an "average salary".

This is running a business.  The successes and failures of breeders ranges from doing multi-millions of dollars a year in sales with some of that being profit to going completely bankrupt.

----------


## FlowRock

If you want to be a "good" chef your time table will be from 0600 in the morning when you check the market for the best products (fish, meat, grocery) till 1100 or later in the evening when the last guest leaves the restaurant, it is a commitment to become a good chef, but worth it, I wish I would have gone this route when I was young...

----------


## Chris Behof

Breed what you love....

Love what you breed.


The rest will take care of itself.....if you are meant to breed reptiles as a career you will find the path that will take you there.   Is it hard, yes, is it impossible, no way!   Be passionate and ignore the naysayers...(believe me, there will be naysayers)   


Also, be smart with you $$$$, a sound business plan and prudent investments will hold you through the bad times.  

Lastly, there will always be demand for gorgeous snakes......people can't resist them!


Chris
www.cbreptiles.com

----------


## mainbutter

> Lastly, there will always be demand for gorgeous snakes......


As long as they remain legal to keep!  Always fight for our rights  :Wink:   :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

_Adam_Wysocki_ (09-23-2009)

----------


## Watever

Most people who do breeding as their first income, don't have it easy. It's not a stable business. Not many business is, but this one can be hard since you can't know what you are going to produce and it's hard to minimize the risk.

I think some made quite good money. Especially in ball pythons a few years ago, where you could bought a snake for 25k-50k and make that and a bit more the next year. That time is gone and probably won't be back.

But if you are innovative, there is still place for you probably and if you can make enough money to be happy and raise your family, it should be enough isn't it ?  :Smile: 

But I would suggest too that you look elsewhere as your first income.

I started owning snakes (and eventually lizard) when I was about 14-15. Now 10+ years from that, I still in it. My passion had up and downs, like you will probably have when you start partying, girlfriends and cars  :Smile: , may be it won't go up, may be it will be a crazy passion, who knows.

But if you can, keep studying. I have just finish my university in engineering, and that's probably one of my best accomplisment so far. And when I come back from work, peting and cleaning my snakes is something I really appreciate and that calm me down after a big interllectual day.

Good luck, and don't be shy to ask questions.

----------

_EdShal_ (09-23-2009)

----------


## EdShal

> And when I come back from work, peting and cleaning my snakes is something I really appreciate and that calm me down after a big interllectual day.


I agree 100% on this. Im a Operative Technician, 2x12-hour shift worker.. so yeah, coming back from work, pet & clean my snakes at the end of the day, is a total de-stresser & actually calms me.

----------


## p3titexburial

I agree with what everyone else said--snake breeding (or breeding of any kind of animal) is unpredictable business. There's no such thing as holding back inventory either--you'd have to feed them, take care of them, invest time in them, and things could happen where they could die or get sick, you can't just leave them in the back of a warehouse and expect them to be the same when you come back a year later.

You not only need to know the animal, you need to know the business side of it as well. Financing, investing, accounting, sales, marketing the whole kitnkaboodle. If it's something you're really interested in, I would work for/volunteer for large reptile breeders who do it full time so you can learn the trade. 

I know it looks like the story of the goose that lays golden eggs (seriously, baby snakes that can be sold for 1k+?) but don't forget what happened in the end.  :Wink:

----------

